# Starting a new project



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Sep 15, 2016)

First ever made from a 10" Circular saw blade. Got some cleaning to do, but I think it came out pretty cool....I had to heat the tang to drill holes in it for the rivets....measures out at 6 -1/4" long....

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Jim Beam (Sep 15, 2016)

very nice!


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 15, 2016)

Way cool, If you ever want to try with some 12 inch blades let me know, I think I've got a few dull ones in the garage.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Sep 15, 2016)

12" sounds like they would make some cool knives....I am guessing they would be a little thicker too...


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Sep 17, 2016)

Updated pic decided to go a little bigger, and work on the area where the tang and blade meet. Took some G-10 and made some temp handles, Also dipped it in Ferric Acid solution to get the grey color I wanted to dull it up some ....and changed the angle of the handle and dropped to two rivets instead of three. The new one is an inch longer then the first one even though it looks like a giant next to it. And i decided not to hollow ground this one did some flat grinding and finished it up on the stones.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------

